# Yongnuo YN450 Android based Mirrorless



## VidThreeNorth (Mar 15, 2019)

This camera was reported by Websites like DPReview.com over a week ago and I was hoping to find out more about it.  Unfortunately, I have not had time, so I'll just post this link for now.

"Yongnuo shares more details about its upcoming YN450 Android-powered mirrorless camera", by Gannon Burgett, published Mar 7, 2019 by DPReview.com.

Yongnuo shares more details about its upcoming YN450 Android-powered mirrorless camera


----------



## tranvietcuong (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank you. Hope to have more details )


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2019)

ergonomics are overrated.


----------

